# My master sex and marriage plan



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

I have come up with a fantastic idea.....I am going to offer to buy back every copy of "The 5 love languages" that I recommend to folks on this board when they are finished with it.......I will give them $6.50.....Then instead of telling folks $10 on ebay I can say $10 from old Chuck....They can save their marriage for $3.50 instead of $10. and Ole Chuck gets filthy rich.....As Charlie Sheen would say.......WINNING.....Just kidding admin.....:rofl:


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

So... you'll buy for $6.50 and sell for $3.50 for a guaranteed loss of $10 each book? :scratchhead:

Are you alright? Or have you finally succumb to the insanity that comes with a messed up marriage?


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

RandomDude said:


> So... you'll buy for $6.50 and sell for $3.50 for a guaranteed loss of $10 each book? :scratchhead:
> 
> Are you alright? Or have you finally succumb to the insanity that comes with a messed up marriage?



No, I sell for $10, buy back for $6.50....gonna be rich....


----------



## LoriC (Feb 18, 2013)

I love it!


----------



## happysnappy (Jan 8, 2013)

Great idea!!!


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

My apologies, my calculations are warped as I am under the same spell of marital insanity it seems.


----------

